# Haatchi-the Anatolian and his boy



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Have not seen this posted here so forgive me if duplicate but I just saw on FB. What a touching story.

Be sure to sit down with a box of kleenex then go do something with your dog; they bring so much to our lives.

This Little Boy With a Rare Condition Lived His Life in Fear. But Then He Met This 3-Legged Dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a sweet heartwarming story...thank you for sharing..


----------



## jack.torry (Feb 12, 2014)

lovely and touching story...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that Nancy. What a wonderful story.

They really do make everything better


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Loved this story! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

